# I edit Betta Pictures!



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Before we get started, I need you to fill out this form. If you want more Betta pictures edited, you need to fill out the form each time. (Ex. I want 2 Betta pictures edited, so I filled out the same form twice.)

Form:

Name Of Betta:
Words You Want On It:
Font Of Words: [Ariel, Impact, CenturyGothic etc.,]
Color Of Words:
Effects On Picture (not words): [Black&White/Sepia/Soften/Sharpen etc.,]
Anything else: [I can't do everything, but i will try]

Before & After Editing example:


----------



## falconboy99 (May 14, 2011)

You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

No offence but I can do better edits on windows image preview. >_>


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Even if you don't like it, that's kind of rude of you people to say that.

I do like the white edges added to the pictures, it's pretty. 
I don't know how to do that myself, and I have photoshop!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Really? You guys are being so rude. 

What program do you use?? I like the softened edges! C:


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

BlueHaven said:


> Even if you don't like it, that's kind of rude of you people to say that.
> 
> I do like the white edges added to the pictures, it's pretty.
> I don't know how to do that myself, and I have photoshop!





laughing said:


> Really? You guys are being so rude.
> 
> What program do you use?? I like the softened edges! C:




+2


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

that was a little harsh guys. I think your edits are very cool. I will look through my pics and choose one for you to edit.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Very nice, do you use a windows or a mac? What program? I love playing with iphoto on my Mac, it has some great editing tools 

Come on people, there's no reason to be so rude -2 :/


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I would love an edit! My harddrive crashed and I lost all my photo editing programs. I would really appreciate if you could do one for me!

Name Of Betta: Femur
Words You Want On It: "Femur" 
Font Of Words: Can you pick a nice, readable curly lettering?
Color Of Words: Hmmm, Could you try matching it to the redy or bluey that is in his tail?
Effects On Picture (not words): Could you do that border thing on my picture? 
Anything else: Could you try covering up the the flash with his name? And if you can, could you crop the divider out (its on the left of the picture).

I think your editing is pretty good! And I really appreciate you editting for me, I need a new background for my computer! 

Here is a link to the picture on my photobucket account:
http://s863.photobucket.com/albums/ab191/kathstew/?action=view&current=P5050264.jpg

Edit: Could you PM me when you are finished please?  Thank you SOOOOO much!


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Oh wow. SillyCone, why do you keep posting rude things on all my threads?

&& People, I had like no time to do an example - So not much able to be done. Sorry!


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

*I use PICNIK.COM ( : It's a website, not a downloading app or software etc.,*


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Here you go, I thought you would like this much better, if not let me know!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Thats awesome! Thank you so much! Its my new computer background, and it looks awesome! 
^_^


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Your welcome.


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

Name Of Betta: Diablo
Words You Want On It: Crowntail
Font Of Words: Cursive? something fancy 
Color Of Words:something that goes well with red
Effects On Picture (not words): some type of border
Anything else: not sure. just add your flare 

heres his photo


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Name of Betta: Akira
Words you want on it: It'll come back...Just wait and see...That evil betta that keeps invading my home.

Font on words: Italic

Color of words: Deep purple.

Effects on picture: A nice border please.

Anything else: A small pentagram somewhere on the photo in silver. ^^

Here's Akira's pic:


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Ok, I will get right to it guys.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Here you go.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

I couldn't add a pentagram...Sorry. 

Hope you like it


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I love it! It's alright if you couldn't add a pentagram. I'm using this as my wallpaper now. ^^


----------



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

Way cool! I love Femur's especially  I use picnik sometimes but could you do one for me? i really like your style!



Name Of Betta: Pez
Words You Want On It: Hola
Font Of Words: Arial or something else thick and bold
Color Of Words: white maybe? 
Effects On Picture (not words): Whatever you think looks good! 
Anything else: nothing I can really think of, just make is as cute as possible!  Thanks so much! I can't wait!


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Name Of Betta: Angel
Words You Want On It: I'm watching you...
Font Of Words: Anything that you think would look good
Color Of Words: White. Unless you think something elso will look better
Effects On Picture: I would like a border and anything that you think would add to it nicely
Anything else: I don't really know... it's all up to you!


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Sure guys, I will get right to it. You will get both of yours tomorrow actually.


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

SashimiBetta said:


> Here you go.


THANK YOU! 
i love it. i just saved it. and im going to make it my avatar


----------



## falconboy99 (May 14, 2011)

Couldn't you at least remove the glare?



SashimiBetta said:


> Here you go.


That's way better.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

See...I told you had no time to edit, and that I just slapped things together in like 3 seconds


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Here is another one:


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Oh..You said Hola..Sorry I wrote Hello instead. Do you want me to change it?


----------



## jesstanner (Apr 5, 2011)

Haha nawh it's okay! Sooooooooooo cute though! I love the colors!  I love it!


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Yay! I can't wait for mine!


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Haha. Ok.

*RoseFoo:* Yours is coming on its way. Dont worry!


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

lol YAY!


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

I had no idea if you wanted it "scary" themed..or nice themed. If nice message me.


----------



## SashimiBetta (May 7, 2011)

Here you go:


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

ZOMG! Those are amazing! I wish I could do that! I was hoping you could do two of mine…I have my new baby that has never been edited or drawn and I have my favorite and they are both great pictures…so if you could do both you would be my hero. J anyways here are the forms for both, and if you get overwhelmed then you can just pick one

1st picture

Name Of Betta: Demyx
Words You Want On It: Rawr!
Font Of Words: [Ariel, Impact, CenturyGothic etc.,] Bold J
Color Of Words: Whatever looks good on the background
Effects On Picture (not words): [Black&White/Sepia/Soften/Sharpen etc.,] sharpen and try to take out the glare and make it brighter if possible, if not do whatever you think looks good
Anything else: [I can't do everything, but i will try] 

2nd picture

Name Of Betta: Epinephrine or eppy for short
Words You Want On It: Baby Eppy
Font Of Words: [Ariel, Impact, CenturyGothic etc.,] Something cursive but readable
Color Of Words: whatever you think looks good on the background
Effects On Picture (not words): [Black&White/Sepia/Soften/Sharpen etc.,] sharpen and again try to make the glare disappear and make him stand out, if not whatever you think looks good
Anything else: [I can't do everything, but i will try]

*THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!!*


----------

